# Project "VRQuat"



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

Just waiting on







to clear so i can buy some most needed 034 parts.
the short list
'91 80q

12v vr6

gt4088

034 vr6 kit

some kind of hefty clutch

mk4 vr6 ecu/harness

Unitronic 870cc @4bar


should be a good time












_Modified by dspl1236 at 8:35 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Project "VRQuat" (dspl1236)*









My eyes are glued to this thread! I can't wait to see progress pics!!!! I will have a VR quattro in some kind of car at some point in my life. Maybe an MGB?







lol


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Project "VRQuat" (lotar_6)*

Oh I'm very interested in seeing this one!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

earlier i bought the mk4 harness and ecu, and the Southbend Stage 5 FE clutch, i hope it holds.
now i just ordered the 034 VR6 flywheel and starter from INA
































now i am just waiting on all my parts to come in, thats going to be the hardest part. I really just cant wait to get the mk4 vr6 ecu and harness in so i can start the conversion. 170hp n/a will be a blast!


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_...170hp n/a will be a blast!

not just that, but the torque to match!!!








gonna boost?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (lotar_6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lotar_6* »_
not just that, but the torque to match!!!








gonna boost?

gt4088


----------



## HighDesertAudi (Jun 22, 2005)

sweet project! did you get my hubs shipped yet?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

clutch made it!









and i finished my table!


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (dspl1236)*

hahahaha..... 

ROOMBA FTW!!!








cool table! I wanna do this...









but maybe w/ a VR!


----------



## HighDesertAudi (Jun 22, 2005)

You've given me bad thoughts of a VR6 swap into my coupe. Do you have anypictures of how your mounting it?
Do you have to splice the VR6 ECU/harnss into the Audi's. Or are they completly seperate?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (HighDesertAudi)*

loving it, i ordered some parts for a similar swap, but i dont know what car i want to do it in, a 4kq, or a coupe


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sweet dude! good luck


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (HighDesertAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HighDesertAudi* »_You've given me bad thoughts of a VR6 swap into my coupe. Do you have anypictures of how your mounting it?
Do you have to splice the VR6 ECU/harnss into the Audi's. Or are they completly seperate?


my coupe will be next after this swap. :lau
no sure what route i am going on the wiring yet. keeping a stock dash and IC, so ya.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (dspl1236)*

Oh i cant wait to see this project wish you the best of luck. Great engine swap too


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (mocas)*

Man I would so love to do this for myself! But I dont have a coupe yet.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

getting restless....waiting for parts to show up!!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

yay, mk4 ecu and harness showed up today!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (dspl1236)*

So when this thing is running you are going to take videos right? I mean you are going to give the pleasure of a video right. You gotta have a video right? 
Sorry, I had too much sugar today.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_
So when this thing is running you are going to take videos right? I mean you are going to give the pleasure of a video right. You gotta have a video right? 
Sorry, I had too much sugar today.

lol, videos will be made, http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif up the women and children...this things going to be crazy!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_
lol, videos will be made, http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif up the women and children...this things going to be crazy!
















agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*

keep us posted...


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

what exhaust manifold do you have running of that vr? I plan to do a vr swap eventually into my CQ but I have a kinetics manifold and I know the 034 a4 they used the atp or whatever the straight mani is. 
This project should be pretty kickass though!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

little update...everything thing is here...clutch, ecu, 034 Flywheel and starter, harness....just waiting on damn garage space


----------



## 10L5 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_

my coupe will be next after this swap. :lau
no sure what route i am going on the wiring yet. keeping a stock dash and IC, so ya.

what does the engine harness look like on your recipient? did you keep everything obd 1 or 2 as far as the swap and recipient car? i am fairly new with audi's but if they ran ce2 like the dubs that vr may be plug and play, with a couple of simple adjustments. 
more pics! this is making me want to find a quattro and build another 2.9


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i have removed the original 5cyl 10v harness....and in place of it will be the 2000 vw jetta vr6 engine harness and ecu...
the whole point of swapping over to a mk4 ecu/harness is to gain more reliability and greater potential with programming. having knock control and all the other benefits of tuning.....i want to swap in a 3.6....but i need to win the lottery...


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

few more parts soon


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

planned everything out last night. Made a list of things that need to be done in order to romp around 170hp. Intake manifold has to be made, just no clearance under the hood. Found i was missing a key part of my 2000 vr6 ecu/harness. i am missing the 40 pin 2nd harness off the ecu...kinda important since it has all the main motor functions. Ill have to order the connector and needed pins making my own harness. 
Tonight i am going to start dismantling the interior.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Good to see some progress on this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Should be quite the wiring task...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Thats a ****ing nasty turbo!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

interior is out, front seats are in.....keeping dash and front door cards
interior bits needed
-3 gauge panel; oil pressure, water temp, voltage
- new mount for rear vac diff lock
- audi 90 v6 clcuster and building boost /vac and air/fuel into the cluster

more to come and photos to follow later
its feels so good to be working on my own car again! its so wonderfull sitting in your newly gutted interior playing speed racer








thus allowing me to ponder about taking over the world


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_...allowing me to ponder about taking over the world









NARF!
And thanks for reminding me about the work I need to do on the CQ... so what exactly fails on the rear diff. lock (besides the vacuum line)? That's one thing I've yet to research and need to get to... eventually.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i have no center console....i needs new place for button....
i had the same issue on my cq before i sent it into a guardrail. if i locked the diff...it would never come out unless i switch the lines around under the seat to the diff actuator.
do a test. in the unlock position, i had no vacuum from the actuator under the rear seat....in the locked i had vac.
3 lines go into it, 1 vac, 1 blue striped(locked?), 1 yellow striped(unlock?)...dont remember. i think the actuator might have gone bad on mine....if not try making sure the lines are clear, but make sure you disconnect the line from the actuator on the diff before you send lots of psi in the lines...its an idea


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya...


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i am helping swap out a '97 hummer 6.5t motor/trans for a new complete longblock '03 unit with new transmission...so i will get all my aluminum welded for free and probably get some custom cnc'd parts made since it is at a machine shop....i got some idea's brewing


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

sweet... thanks for the tips!
wow! whatcha gonna do about hood clearance?? That's pretty funny! And very cool about your labor swap!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

everything clears...just need to do what 034 did on their a4 vr6....remove valve cover breather


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i got a update on fueling/setup...630 is just to lean for what i want Twisted Evil
Low Compression
870cc @4bar
8.5:1 compression pistons rods
GT4088R/GT42XX or Equiv. 25+psi
Short Runner Intake Manifold
A8 MAF 077133471J
All require a hi-flow FUEL PUMP
O2 sensor on PAGPARTS MANIFOLD on cyl 1 and 6. If a tubular manifold is used they need to be on the 1 and 6 cyl right before turbo

well based on fueling, 870cc should support the 1ghp mark...
*order of breakage* _I plan on finding the limits of the vr6 _
everything will be dandy stock motor
somewhere between 12-15psi on a 8.5:1 motor - 01a 5spd will die - 01e 6spd will be needed
17-2xpsi - vr6 will die - vr6 bored/built
gt42 - ?
i really am planning on breaking ****, so i am preparing for it. 
;-)


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well i am not sure if have to go dbw or leave it as dbc....


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

give your engine some synthetic like amsoil or motul, clean up those deposits.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (German_Aesthetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German_Aesthetic* »_give your engine some synthetic like amsoil or motul, clean up those deposits.









i got a couple gallons of shell rotella for cleaning









go to start diggin under the dash and start my wiring today


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

figured out the intake and have it mocked/zipped tied together. use the mk3 vr lower intake. cut the upper intake so when bolted up, it stops right above the injectors.....now take it off and flip it over so the cut open side faces down. 3" tube than and put a downward facing tb...bam done. did not have the camera, but ill snap off a few photos on monday.


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

build right first instead of buying more vr6es (small blocks after throwing all the rods/spinning bearings) forged rods and 8-8.5 comp pistons are mandatory. HD springs. stock cams. all set. that turbo looks too big for 2.8 litres. Its bigger than the flywheel!???!1111
bore that to 3.0 (83.5mm) and get yourself a r32 (stroked) crank. it fits. seen one for $700 recently. sounds like you have money to burn.







best of all, RWD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh wait... AWD?!







there goes the diffs again.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Aesthetic, i hear ya...i have 2 motors. 1 being built, 1 to blow up/mockup. I am not sure i want to use the 80q as my finished car....i really want to drop this setup in a nice coupe quattro like my old one...that was the original plan.
quattro is the only way you can properly hookup a bt vr6 at the track..factory air lockers ftw!








i got them both for less than $300, a handshake, and both with less than 80k with all accessories...
i really want to just blow up an engine. has anyone really yet to find the break point of the stock vr6 with lowered compression? stock bottom end, lowered to 8.5:1, 268 cams, head bolts, rod bolts, made 509wtq, 398whp @ 18psi on a t04s with a intake that was broke dick and later we found a 1" long burst in one of the intake rubbers, and a waterless water-air intercooler....

on the 2.8 being too small....shimmel ran a 2.9 with a gt4088 journal bearing at first. full spool was around 48-5200rpm's. (perfect for the highway taking down lambo's....) stock motor, 8.5:1 headgasket, head/rod/main bolts. put down 6xxwhp.....then he built for drag racing. that was shimmel's claim to fame from what i have been told....could be wrong too
i plan on starting at 5psi, 10, then 1psi increments till 15. i estimate the oem 5spd will a) shear a 3rd/4th gear or b) shoot something out the case somewhere around 12-15psi. i do not plan on drag racing till the s4 6spd goes in or i might slap in a dual locker trans/diff setup that shouldn't brake and i alread have on my floor...ahh crap flywheel is made for 01a/01e not 016....




_Modified by dspl1236 at 7:40 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

a lot of people have made between 5-600hp on just low comp HG and arp studs, i wouldnt be too worried about it at first...
12v internals are pretty beefy, its all in the tune..


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_a lot of people have made between 5-600hp on just low comp HG and arp studs, i wouldnt be too worried about it at first...
12v internals are pretty beefy,* its all in the tune..*


it is all in the tune
yes, thats why i am going with me7/unitronic setup for better tuneability/reliability in the end


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

good call, when i get the rest of the pieces togther for my 24vt setup i plan on going with a Uni 630 file, ive heard nothing but good things..


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i am shooting for a set of 870cc.....i need room to go kaboom without maxing out 630's


----------



## kenavery7 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_... broke dick and later we found a 1" long burst in one of the intake rubbers


Sounds painful...


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kenavery7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenavery7* »_
Sounds painful...










oh it was....cant have rubber breakage


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_
oh it was....cant have rubber breakage
















you gotta lube her up more, next time get her more excited. use







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I been looking at the amsoil site.
http://www.amsoil.com/video/company/index.aspx
First in synthetics, all competitors eventually followed suit. Featured on Modern Marvels "Lube Job" episode, Amsoil/Amzoil came from the US airforce. Jet aircraft needed better lubes that didn't evaporate or congeal. The Amzoil founder decided to make a business in synthetics. Cold starts? no problem. evaporation? nope.
Of note:
Bobby Unser, who was Valvoline sponsored during his Indy 500 win(s?), stuck Amsoil in Valvoline containers and personally brought them into the garage/pits to fill up his Indy 500 race car. Also used the gear lubes in pikes peak hillclimb and didn't break a tranny afterwards. This was compared to a gearbox lasting one climb.
Putting it out there 4 u guys FYI.
I like the history and the science behind something novel, where the rubber meets the road. Motors should be able to last for a very very very long time. I opened my valve cover on the vr the other day and it looked waaay too clean. It's been run with motul and amsoil according to the previous owner.
people always ask "how many miles does it have?"
The question I think people should ask is, "I don't care the miles, what oil ran in it?"
Man, I wish I had 6 grand lying around to turbo my car. I want to pull up next to a v12 merc or lambo, hand him his ass, ask him how much he paid for his car, and then tell him how much I paid. also ask him if he can do a burnout at 70mph. (yeah his tires are bigger and driving the CORRECT wheels, I know.)


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well i know of a 'midnight' club in cleveland and columbus....all composed of exotics and supercars.....i will be hunting them down one night to see where i stand...
speaking of oils...._Amsoil Series 3000 Synthetic 5W-30 Heavy-Duty Diesel Oil_ or _Series 2000 Synthetic 20W-50 Racing Oil _or even the _SAE 15W-40 Heavy-Duty Diesel and Marine Motor Oil_ might be on my list of things...super low wear/filming properties. I am leaning toward the HD Diesel/Marine oil since it has the lowest wear on the ASTM D-4172B test.


_Modified by dspl1236 at 9:59 AM 7-8-2008_


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

I bought some 20w50 (summertime, probably fine to have when colder too).
comparison:
https://www.amsoil.com/storefront/aro.aspx
http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/ame.aspx
open these in two tabs and you'll notice the "4172b" test was performed at different temps for each oil. the 20w50 was double @ 150 celcius versus 75. Either choice is valid, they're both really good stuff.
you have a distribution center in columbus. 1 day shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.amsoil.com/distribu....aspx
don't forget to become a preferred customer.
http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/pref.aspx
just helpin' u out, the stuff sells itself. I'll buy some gear lube next time also.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

got the rest of the ecu parts from Dave Walter VW today....expensive little items....
pulled out the ol home made wiring diagram and went to work....i think it is all done till i get more heat shrink








parts depot


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so i had the garage to myself to work alone...everyone is on vacation...then this Italian rolled in for some work...
























i love lambo


----------



## totallydude (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Wow that Lambo is done right! Is it a customer's car? 
Also Im very excited to see how this project of yours turns out. I have a Audi90 as well, plus I have a VRT...I am thinking of giving the Audi90 a VR soon too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What suspension are you planning on going with?


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya..its a customers car...its fun








I have a koni/eibach coilover setup. I believe the coil setup is made by ground control. 4 rear audi 4000cs coilovers


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

hows it goin man?? Any progress??

do you have any pics of the engine cradle or mount setup you are using? Im interested to see how you have it setup in the b3 chassis..


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_I have a koni/eibach coilover setup. I believe the coil setup is made by ground control. 4 rear audi 4000cs coilovers

hhhmmmm.... don't see any set-up on GC's site for audi's... let alone for the 4000cs. I need to replace my set-up before Rallycrossing next year. I'd love to hear more about what you're doing. I also need to post up on fourrings and elsewhere to get more input.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lotar_6)*

if you go on groundcontrolstore.com they have sleeve coilover setups for 4000s, i had them on my old 4k......
edited for link...
http://www.ground-control-stor...CA=94


_Modified by boostAbear at 2:00 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

man you rock! I did a quick search b4 I posted last and found nothing. Guess I was looking in the wrong places.
I've never used a sleeve before. just buy the shocks and then how do you mount these? Can you mount them anywhere on the shock, or only at a specific point? Just curious if I should also be shopping for tender springs. Also, when the shock finally dies, can these be removed and mounted on a new shock? Last question... I refuse to use set screws! They chew up threads and get corroded and stuck. Any way to get a second ring to tighten against the perch ring (ala koni)?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lotar_6)*

you can put these over the stock strut but i would not reccomend it. If you put these over and trim down the spring hat on the strut, it works a lot better, thats what i did. If you search on motorgeek i believe there is a thread on installing them...


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya 4kq rears all around on the 80q, 90q, and cq....choose the strut you plan on running
the whole plan was to mount the motor this week, but the lambo was in the way..i did not want any welding done around that car. This weekend for sure the motor will be mounted.
some south of the boarder lambo dealership hack had freaking epoxy everywhere. the whole gear drive for the flip up mirror was epoxied...little clean up and all was well. back up to 100% and no longer needs electrical tape to hold the mirror on.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dspl1236* »_
the whole plan was to mount the motor this week, but the lambo was in the way...

that just sounds so funny


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

bump


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_you can put these over the stock strut but i would not reccomend it. If you put these over and trim down the spring hat on the strut, it works a lot better, thats what i did. If you search on motorgeek i believe there is a thread on installing them...

This is the 2bennett setup, I think the ground control setup mounts the same.


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Lovin this Thread !! I'm debating doing a VR6T in my Coupe Quattro. This thread is great motivation !!!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im in for this!!!!!! very nice so far keep up the good work


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys! Glad i can be of much inspiration








Well i am about to go pick up my GC coilovers then install!
here is an update:
-motor is ready to go in, just waiting on my welder to come back
-going to rock an odb 1 coilpack ecu/harness to get this damn project on the road

We have been so backed up at Haus of Dub with motor swaps...so my swap is on the back burner for the last several months. And i need to put a motor in my v8q so i can drive it this winter....never ends...so i am about to leave my day job(IT) and *DO WERK!*


----------



## CtotheQ (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you have the sleeve welded to the strut or does it just sit on top of the steering arm?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

what's going on with this!!!


----------



## ebtastic (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CDJetta)*

Crazy. I sell my VR6 jetta, buy a 90Q and one of the first things i find in the forum is a VR swap!? 
Have fun with the oil pan clearance.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hey guys.... ya long time no updates
but here is the update i will give you all....
got laid off, but i am moving my car business to big time








Doing a joint venture business with West Motorsports which will end up becoming permanent.
Soon as our shops rabbit vr6 project is done.....then the audi will be on its way on a flatbed to its new fantasy garage...
new tool benefits....








































projects

























Stay Tuned Folks!


_Modified by dspl1236 at 8:17 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

I'm jealous of your shop. I'm just a regular joe schmoe but I'm trying to do a VR6 longitudinal conversion too right now. Probably a lot more work than what you have to do but I'll be posting up pictures once I get through the hard part that everybody will tell me can't be done, assuming I can get it done. Heh.
Any ways. I wish I had your tools!!! Good luck with the VR Bunny. I'll post up a link to my build once I start the build thread.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just 2 months ago at our weekend gig...








we kinda took over a garage and ran with it for the last 3 years...
the guy who got me in to audi's...he owns a machine shop and years later we come to cross paths to find ourselves wanting to do the same thing... looking to take the next step.
so essentially its a 1 man machine shop with 1 ex-bodyshop guy adding a jointly operated small project shop(me and BMP20th) to hopefully make a go at something. Its tough times for businesses right now, so sometime the best thing to do is team up and do work.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

I just got laid off from my job, but it wasn't in car work. I've been slowly buying stuff to do car work. Just got the materials to make my welding table and just made up my welding cart. Been a pain lugging that thing around. I've got a HH 187. Love that thing. I still need a drill press.... BADLY but I've got your basic vice, bench grinder, drills, air tools, regular tools, basic car tools (brake bleeder, valve spring compressor, comp tester, etc).
I wish I had a lathe, sand blasting cabinet, and a big over for powder coating. It'll all come in due time though.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sounds like you got more tools than what i got!

ya i couldn't pass up this opportunity....


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good thread glad I found it.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Psh. Do you mean what you personally own? Because from the looks of your shop place you got a ton of nice stuff.








Hoepfully picking up a band saw today along with a tube notcher so I can make my roll cage.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

man, i have yet to move anything in! All this belongs to West Motorsports...I am now the VAG arm of the company...

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif but few more weeks till 80q gets a ride to the shop http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


_Modified by dspl1236 at 8:21 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Ahh. I see. I just bought a band saw, drill press, and a winch for my A-Frame I am building. I need the A-Frame for my project. Jetta Quattro.








You guys should hire me.







I need a job. lol


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CDJetta)*

i get my tax return in less than 10 days.......


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

HORAY for tax refunds !!!, but BOO for taxes in the first place haha.
Looking forward to the new goodies







.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya boo taxes.....but if it were not for a "tax refund" the extra money love wouldn't be there then...


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

haha this is true. Well let us know what kind of goodies uncle sam is "letting" you get


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

new front cv's ordered...last i remember one or both didn't sound so good....


----------



## Kabinotar (May 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'd like to see more pictures of how the motor is mounted in the bay.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kabinotar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kabinotar* »_I'd like to see more pictures of how the motor is mounted in the bay.









its currently mounted with a wood block in the subframe....no mounts yet. I have been laid off as well from my day job doing computer work...so my play monies have been reduced to $0


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

More updates?


----------



## scott.thunder (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CDJetta)*

first thought you engine is sideways haha. sorry I am used to looking at vw's. but looks awesome. can;t wait to see some progress


----------



## eurodub10 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Project "VRQuat" (dspl1236)*

hey did the audi's trans bolt right up to the vr6 engine? or did you need to make a custom bell housing?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Project "VRQuat" (eurodub10)*

The adapter plate is a stock VW part for the touareg. 034 sells it along with the starter and flywheel you need.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya you need the vr5 or vr6 plate. tourag or 4mo passat. we got our vr5 plate from Sweden in a junk yard.
you can use oem vw parts to mate the flywheel clutch setup but milling would still be needed for pilot bearing due to the who set is made for an autotragic
no farther yet..need my cnc guy to make me some ****!
just took pics now
















2 vr6t's, 16v, 3.6 5spd v8


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

The speed at which your build is going I might catch up in mine.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------

